# Shout Out for Waterless Airlocks



## Putterrr (Apr 12, 2014)

Just want give a thanks to the great folks at Vintable.com for their great product and service.

I ordered 12 breathable bungs about a year and half ago to see what they were like. I just ordered more so that says it all. For bulk aging they are perfect as you never have to worry about airlocks going dry or anything being sucked into the carboy.

I highly recommend them. 

cheers


----------



## Dugger (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting this feedback, Ron. I've been meaning to get some of these so glad to hear they're working out. Do you clean them by boiling like recommended?
BTW nice looking bit of wine you have going there!


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 12, 2014)

I never read about boiling them but was told they're produced at extremely high heat so are sterile when first used. They are a softer silicone and I'm sure they could take boiling without any issues. I usually just let them sit in k-meta while I'm getting everything organized. This time I ordered a couple with a single hole for airlocks (still like to see the bubbles while fermenting) and 1 solid one. I may have 1 extra waterless bung if you want to try one (PM me if so)

cheers


----------



## Enologo (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 I've been using these in my Demijohns for bulk aging. I really like them, they also have less height then the standard airlock which allows me to fit them under a shelf that I have other things stored on so I cam maximize my wine making space.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 12, 2014)

I've used a similar product for bulk aging for several years. They are great!


----------



## Vertumnus (Apr 24, 2014)

You guys mention that they are great for bulk aging, how about for secondary fermentation? Will they be able to keep inside the carboy without being forced out by the initial outflow of carbon dioxide? It would be nice to not have to worry about toppled and leaking airlocks...


----------



## jdmyers (Apr 24, 2014)

I use them exclusively work for secondary a lot easier to clean. don't boil them just rinse wit hot water and soak in some sanitizer never had any problems


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 25, 2014)

A buddy that uses them and ordered more, uses them for the entire fermentation process with no isses. They are softer material and that allows you to press them in very tight.

cheers


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you have a link for these Putterrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## cintipam (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe a better description about how each style is used? I get that if it has the one big hole then that style means can use regular airlock. But what the heck is grab? Shouldn't they all have an easy to grab place for removal? Does that make vent the one to use for bulk aging? I love the idea of using with no additional airlock therefore making it all shorter. I have lots of gallons aging with airlocks. If just this plug I could use a couple additional shelves that just aren't tall enough to use jugs with airlocks. 

Ball park on price would also be appreciated. I've learned in life if you have to ask the price it means you can't afford it.

Pam in cinti


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 25, 2014)

I have two of these. So far they seem to be working fine but I have not tried the wine in the carboys the stoppers are currently in to verify no oxidation. Wine color looks fine though. I have only used them for bulk aging thus far.

Here's where I got mine: http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/841372.htm ~$4.50 for size 7 (glass carboys). There is also a size 10 for ~$7 for Better Bottles.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 25, 2014)

I have bulk aged for six months using these with good results---meaning no oxidation noted.


----------



## cintipam (Apr 25, 2014)

Everyone, thank you for the additional info. I'm a bit on overload having added 5 buckets right now. Because I added fruit each bucket is entirely filling a 6.5 gall carboy. I know down the road I'll have a lot more 1 gal and 1/2 gal containers, and those too short shelves would be the perfect spot. At least now I have a plan.

Thanks again. I learn so much every time I browse these forums.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 29, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Do you have a link for these Putterrrrrrrrrr?


 

Vintable.com 

#7 vented bungs were $2.33 each. #7 with a airlock hole $2.18 ea. #7 solid bung $2.18 ea.

Ask for Roger. He is very knowledgeable and will answer any questions one may have

Cheers


----------



## Airplanedoc (Dec 1, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> Vintable.com
> 
> #7 vented bungs were $2.33 each. #7 with a airlock hole $2.18 ea. #7 solid bung $2.18 ea.
> 
> ...



How is his shipping?


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2014)

Midwest had the vented waterless air locks on sale bout a month ago for $1.99 a piece. I ordered 12 but all they had left was seven. I love them. I use them on carboys that I have aging.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 2, 2014)

Airplanedoc said:


> How is his shipping?


 
I paid $6 shipping and had them sent to Maine.

cheers


----------



## Tenbears (Dec 5, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Do you have a link for these Putterrrrrrrrrr?



WWW.vintable.com. there was not much info when I visited, but they did have a phone Number


----------



## oldwino54 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been using them for bulk aging also. Check out HOMEBREWIT.COM, Elkhart Indiana


----------



## winesilly (Dec 5, 2014)

Where can I get those around here in Nova Scotia. I am from the valley area.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 8, 2014)

winesilly said:


> Where can I get those around here in Nova Scotia. I am from the valley area.


 
don't know if anyone around here sells them. the first batch I ordered, they actually shipped them to me from Ottawa when they were visiting the area over the holidays. How is that for service?

another option is if you know someone that will be travelling to the states for a few days. you can get them sent to their hotel for pickup when they arrive. its done all the time. of course they have to have a reservation and be sure to add that and check in date when shipping

cheers


----------



## Tenbears (Dec 9, 2014)

I have family in Canada. I ship them stuff all the time. I shipped my Brother in law 500 empty 20 gauge shotgun shells recently. It was no trouble at all and shipping was not excessive.


----------



## Tenbears (Dec 9, 2014)

I bough a whole bunch of these because I always have 15 to 25 carboys degasing, or bulk aging and though it would be great not to have to monitor Fluid level in the air lock. Although they in principal seem as though they are dandy, I had some concerns, the flapper on the top of the bung seems to hold a fairly high resistance. so I ran some teat with a tester I made from a automobile radiator pressure tester. a water filled airlock lets off at around 4 ounces of pressure depending in the amount of H2o in it. These bungs actually took 3 to 5 pounds to let off, meaning they would hold CO2 in solution, It would be my assentation that they would not be ideally suitable for use when off gassing wine or mead. Does anyone have any information or experience to the contrary?


----------



## oldwino54 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was told not to use them in primary fermentation what so ever. And as Tenbears has said that must be correct. I just use them to bulk age!!


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 10, 2014)

i wouldn't use any airlock for primary fermentation. in the secondary is another matter. i also only use mine for bulk aging

cheers


----------



## richmke (Dec 10, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> These bungs actually took 3 to 5 pounds to let off, meaning they would hold CO2 in solution



Considering that beer is carbonated to 11 psi CO2, that seems pretty high pressure for the vent to hold in. In any case, your comment presumes stable air pressure. The normal variation between high and low pressure in weather is 1 to 2 psi. That variation in air pressure will help pull air through the vent plug.


----------

